# Actor Raghuvaran passes away



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

*www.ndtvmovies.com/images/showbiz/raghuvaran.jpg

NDTV Correspondent

Wednesday, March 19, 2008:  					

					A popular Tamil actor *Raghuvaran* passed away this morning. He was 60. The versatile star acted in Tamil, Telegu and Malayalam films. 

He was also a favourite of Rajinikanth and has acted with the superstar in many films including his recent blockbuster _Sivaji_.

Honoured by the Tamil Nadu government with its premier "Kalaimamani" award, the actor had carved a niche for himself by his method acting.

In a career spanning 26 years, Raghuvaran played hero, villain and character roles in Tamil, Malayalam, Telugu and Hindi movies.

The distinctly different use of a cultured, baritone voice in a peculiarly slow, deliberate dialogue-delivery set Raghuvaran apart from the rest.

Noticed by critics immediately after his 1982 debut film _Ezhavathu Manithan_ (Seventh Man), Raghuvaran played hero briefly and developed into a well-established character actor. 

Besides leading lights of the south Indian film industry like ace director Mani Ratnam and leading actor Vijay, Local Administration Minister M K Stalin paid floral tributes to the dead actor. (With IANS inputs)

*www.ndtvmovies.com/newstory.asp?se...or+Raghuvaran+passes+away&Id=ENTEN20080044475


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 19, 2008)

thats a sad news.

last time they had an interview, he was really weak, maybe due to over drinking or drugs...
he was complaining about not getting roles like he used to in Rajini's films (Baasha ... )


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 19, 2008)

He defined a villain in the modern era...

Rest in peace....
No one substitute in his position... 
A great loss!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

He is such a versatile actor...more than his villain roles in tamil..films like Daivathinte Vikruthikal his performance is awesome 

yes,he was drug-addicted. 

RIP


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 19, 2008)

RIP 

He was a great actor. I loved his Performances in Baasha, Mudalvan, Anjali. 

Recently only his interview came up in the Hindu and he was cheerful.


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 19, 2008)

A loss to South Indian Film industry.. He was a good actor, and one of the few actors playing negative roles to have a fan-following..!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 19, 2008)

I first saw him in Anjali and his style instantly struck me as something. May his sould rest in peace.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 19, 2008)

sad news. he is the best villain in tamil movies since Nambiayar

*img359.imageshack.us/img359/1103/b00000004ha8.th.jpg
^^^
but why is this  'entertainment'


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Mar 20, 2008)

RIP

He was a great Actor Second to none .Could Transform himself into any role he wanted be it a hero,Villain or Character role & yet he was modest & kept to himself.

One can never forget Anjali ,Baasha ,Mudhalvan

He is aged 49  &  is  survived by his ex-wife Actress Rohini & little son 
His last movie which was released was Thodakkam [ I think its a flop ]

A tall persona that he was, yet he was humble & simple.Whatever people say about him , is his personal life & yes its true.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 20, 2008)

when i saw shiva he looked drug addicted and in real life he is master of drug addict.REST IN HELL.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 20, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## jithudigitised (Mar 20, 2008)

He was a flexible actor.. he could have been an excellent actor if he wasn't drug addicted...but what to sayy..
RIP and beware drug addicts..u will also suffer like this....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 20, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Mar 20, 2008)

he was a Heroic Villain.. and a Villainous Hero... miss him...

R.I.P.


----------



## hullap (Mar 20, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## sam9999 (Mar 20, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Mar 20, 2008)

he acted in kannada too.don't remember the movie names
r.i.p


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 20, 2008)

sad news


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## x3060 (Mar 25, 2008)

god . . thats a shock  . . i did not expect this . . i like his roles a lot , hero or negative . . rest in peace


----------

